
Write in brief scheduled sessions - bootload
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2015/dec/11/column-change-life-very-expensive-secret-good-writing-oliver-burkeman
======
dang
We replaced the baity title with a representative phrase from the article. If
anyone suggests a better title, we can change it again.

~~~
jeremysmyth
This is excellent editorializing.

It's sad to see even the Guardian descending to clickbait titles, so if this
policy exists (even if it's new), it will improve the curation value of HN
beyond what it is now.

------
ryan-allen
The book they're advertising in the article is $112.20 on Amazon Kindle!

